# need camera within 5-6k



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 31, 2009)

i need the best possible digital camera i can get within rs.5000-6000/-...any suggestions?


----------



## rollcage (Nov 1, 2009)

what options you have in market?


----------



## ECE0105 (Nov 8, 2009)

Try Samsung ES10 or ES15.. Or I guess Kodak also has some models in that price range..


----------

